# Lelit Anna



## ThinkJunket

Hey everyone! New here, and new to espresso making. Haven't seen much about the Lelit Anna around, the entry level for Lelit. Does anybody here use it/have any review for it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lucian_Blue

Im using the pl41Tem and im happy about the results.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=46533


----------



## TonyCoffeeNewbie

likewise i have the pl41tem and happy with it. My only advice is that whilst it warms up in 5 mins it really benefits from a 30 min warm up.


----------



## ThinkJunket

I see, anybody uses the Lelit Glenda? It says professional group but it seems to mean 58mm portafilter instead of the PID that I want. Which does it actually have?


----------



## rynogee

I used a PL60V2 (i think now called a Diana) for several years and it was great (it's a bit up the price curve though, a double boiler non e61 group). The brand is great value IMO.


----------



## ngldns81

Hi everyone! Newbie here, a Lelit Anna PL41EM owner from Vietnam, recently upgraded after five years using a De'Longhi Icona ECO 310.

May I please ask what are your normal dose for single (nominal 7gr) and double shot/basket (nominal 14gr)? I pair the machine with a Breville Smart Grinder Pro BCG820BSS fine setting at 15/60, apply what I think is a proper tamping technique, and while I notice a significant improvement in both taste and look of my espresso, I can only achieve 8.5-9 bar of pressure with a 12gr for single basket and/or 18gr for double. Any lesser dose than that resulted in 4-5 bar pressure and mud in the filter. Most of the time, extraction time rarely exceeds 20 seconds for a double shot. For what it's worth, I'm still using the stock plastic tamper, while waiting for a wooden/stainless steel one to be delivered.

Of course I know it's a new machine and will take some time to practice, but I also want to learn from experienced users. Any advice is most appreciated.

Attached is a double shot I pulled this morning, 30 minutes warm up, 18gr of Arabica roasted at FullCity+, extraction time ~20 seconds not including 5 seconds of preinfusion.


----------



## TonyCoffeeNewbie

ngldns81 said:


> Hi everyone! Newbie here, a Lelit Anna PL41EM owner from Vietnam, recently upgraded after five years using a De'Longhi Icona ECO 310.
> May I please ask what are your normal dose for single (nominal 7gr) and double shot/basket (nominal 14gr)? I pair the machine with a Breville Smart Grinder Pro BCG820BSS fine setting at 15/60, apply what I think is a proper tamping technique, and while I notice a significant improvement in both taste and look of my espresso, I can only achieve 8.5-9 bar of pressure with a 12gr for single basket and/or 18gr for double. Any lesser dose than that resulted in 4-5 bar pressure and mud in the filter. Most of the time, extraction time rarely exceeds 20 seconds for a double shot. For what it's worth, I'm still using the stock plastic tamper, while waiting for a wooden/stainless steel one to be delivered.
> Of course I know it's a new machine and will take some time to practice, but I also want to learn from experienced users. Any advice is most appreciated.
> Attached is a double shot I pulled this morning, 30 minutes warm up, 18gr of Arabica roasted at FullCity+, extraction time ~20 seconds not including 5 seconds of preinfusion.


8.5 to 9 bar is a pretty much ideal extraction pressure. The Anna has a non adjustable OPV set at about 12 bar... but you don't want to extract at that pressure. Keep practicing and you will get there. I used to have a pl041tem and I also found giving it 30mins warm up made a difference.

Tony

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## ngldns81

TonyCoffeeNewbie said:


> 8.5 to 9 bar is a pretty much ideal extraction pressure. The Anna has a non adjustable OPV set at about 12 bar... but you don't want to extract at that pressure. Keep practicing and you will get there. I used to have a pl041tem and I also found giving it 30mins warm up made a difference.
> 
> Tony
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Many thanks for your advice. I've tried grinding finer and got better results for my *normal* dose of 12gr (fine setting 12/60, 9 bar, ~30s extraction) or the recommended dose of 9gr (fine setting 10/60, 9 bar, ~20s extraction), however the latter doesn't end up with a firm, uniformed muck like the former. Perhaps I should stick with 12gr dose...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

ngldns81 said:


> Many thanks for your advice. I've tried grinding finer and got better results for my *normal* dose of 12gr (fine setting 12/60, 9 bar, ~30s extraction) or the recommended dose of 9gr (fine setting 10/60, 9 bar, ~20s extraction), however the latter doesn't end up with a firm, uniformed muck like the former. Perhaps I should stick with 12gr dose...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The usual consensus is to ditch the single basket. They are very difficult to use. The double basket is much more consistent and easier.


----------



## ngldns81

MediumRoastSteam said:


> The usual consensus is to ditch the single basket. They are very difficult to use. The double basket is much more consistent and easier.


 Great idea, since that will also helps me consume my current batch of beans more quickly and move on to another. Before Anna my usual dose was 14gr, so perhaps I will try 18gr with the double basket. So far I'm loving this machine, and plan to do some pre-infusion mod with it once the warranty period will have expired (11 months to go).


----------

